# CDH Database



## Swango1980 (Feb 25, 2020)

Finally, we have been given access to the CDH database. So, I will be able to interrogate it.

Any relatively simple advice as to how I should go about it? I know that I'll need to probably delete players who I know are no longer members, or delete and duplicate names? Not sure easiest way to do this. I seem to have the following options down left hand side, when I select Club Reports Option:

Registered Members
Pending Members
Player Handicap
Away Scores
Upload Handicap Report

However, once I select my club, I'm not sure I can delete anything from here, just seems to be able to view (which probably makes sense, as I guess I can choose any club). So, I'm just wondering if this is the platform I can use to update our CDH, or am I going down a blind alley?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 25, 2020)

You shouldn’t be deleting or doing anything directly on the CDH database - it’s a purely search facility for Club Hc secs - all your administration for members is done via your Club System - ie Handicap Master or Club Systems or IG etc


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 25, 2020)

Ahh, ok. I think I had conflicting information previously. Pretty sure I will he unable to do this then, as I only think the owners have the admin rights in Club V1 to do this.

Going to be a nightmare to get them to do it, knowing how things work at our place haha


----------



## 2blue (Feb 25, 2020)

In preparation for WHS you'll need to Cleanse your CDH... When you've got a full list, ring EG's dedicated number to finalize deletions etc. 

I haven't found the Data-base easy to interrogate. However I have discovered a number of useful methods.
If you suspect that new members are being 'Less than transparent about their previous golfing past'  or in some cases completely unaware they possess a CDH. You can search for them using the following method -
Under 'General Reports'
'Find Players'
'Players Name' - Has to be in format of - Surname, firstname  (there has to be a , then a space) doesn't need to be a full first name (In case of varied spellings)
Above that in 'Handicap' you can insert various H/cap numbers that you think they maybe at or that their 3 cards suggest (ie 6 will give you all players on the data-base with 6 & 7 H/cap) & so you can conduct a series of searches by going up or down in 2's. 
Obviously it's much easier if they declare previous Clubs.....  even if they've left some time ago, as LP says, their CDH won't have been deleted by either a Club or EG.
This is enough for a start as I'm sure you'll find what suits your needs...... back here if more help needed. Hope I may pick-up a few ideas myself when others get posting. 
Good luck....  as there maybe a bit to do.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 25, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Ahh, ok. I think I had conflicting information previously. Pretty sure I will he unable to do this then, as I only think the owners have the admin rights in Club V1 to do this.

Going to be a nightmare to get them to do it, knowing how things work at our place haha
		
Click to expand...

Tell them that EG could in the future use the DB to calculate affiliation fees, they will soon start deleting members.

You should also check the system and purge it with the help of EG. This isn't to complicated but I will need to dig out the instructions or you can contact your county handicap rep.

I'm away for a few days supposedly play golf so will try and remember to dig info out. Always have a chat with your county rep if there are things you need assistance with. They will always visit you at the club.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 25, 2020)

Purging Instructions

https://www.englandgolf.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/CDH-Cleansing-2019-260419.pdf


----------



## rulefan (Feb 25, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Tell them that EG could in the future use the DB to calculate affiliation fees, they will soon start deleting members.
		
Click to expand...

That is almost certain once WHS is up and running.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 25, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Finally, we have been given access to the CDH database. So, I will be able to interrogate it.

Any relatively simple advice as to how I should go about it? I know that I'll need to probably delete players who I know are no longer members, or delete and duplicate names? Not sure easiest way to do this. I seem to have the following options down left hand side, when I select Club Reports Option:

Registered Members
*Pending Members*
Player Handicap
Away Scores
Upload Handicap Report

However, once I select my club, I'm not sure I can delete anything from here, just seems to be able to view (which probably makes sense, as I guess I can choose any club). So, I'm just wondering if this is the platform I can use to update our CDH, or am I going down a blind alley?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find you have enough permissions.
Pending is your first call.....  & you may have a scarey number if no one's been taking responsibility. Good luck...  let us know how your doing.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 25, 2020)

rulefan said:



			That is almost certain once WHS is up and running.
		
Click to expand...

Never work, to many people in Swango's position were owners are (unless they have a real golfing interest) not interested in what EG/County want. To many in EG don't appreciate the difficulties in owners clubs where golf admin is carried out by volunteers.


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 25, 2020)

Cheers. I may have a sit down first, take a look at database, take a note of weird things, then read up about cleansing database.

Already noticed one name on very first page alphabetically appears twice, two CDH numbers, one dated 2009 the other 2019. I think there were 3 players in pending list, one of which I know is a newish member, who was Away, but now think has recently left his home club leaving us to be his home club


----------



## rulefan (Feb 25, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Ahh, ok. I think I had conflicting information previously. Pretty sure I will he unable to do this then, as I only think the owners have the admin rights in Club V1 to do this.

Going to be a nightmare to get them to do it, knowing how things work at our place haha
		
Click to expand...

If you have any problems with following Old Skier's instructions on purging the CDH data, contact EG directly 01526 354 500 x 3. Carol & Sam(antha) are very helpful.
In addition, if you find names on your club file that are not on CDH or have a blank ID, I _think_ they have a method of sorting them out - but check.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 25, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Cheers. I may have a sit down first, take a look at database, take a note of weird things, then read up about cleansing database.

Already noticed one name on very first page alphabetically appears twice, two CDH numbers, one dated 2009 the other 2019. *I think there were 3 players in pending *list, one of which I know is a newish member, who was Away, but now think has recently left his home club leaving us to be his home club
		
Click to expand...

Wow...  thats very good .....  someones been managing it pretty well then. Gonna be breeze


----------



## rulefan (Feb 25, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Never work, to many people in Swango's position were owners are (unless they have a real golfing interest) not interested in what EG/County want. To many in EG don't appreciate the difficulties in owners clubs where golf admin is carried out by volunteers.
		
Click to expand...

If Swango tells the owners that there a difference between the Membership file and the Handicap file in ClubV1, he shouldn't have a problem in getting the appropriate permission(s) and save the owners the affiliation fees.

But I think EG is well aware of the issues. A large proportion of the 'enquiry tickets' result from the relationship between owners/proprietors and 'club' officers. I used to spend a fair amount time visiting clubs trying to help them out with such (normally) unintentional problems.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

Question:

I'm just processing a new member at our club. They hadn't informed me that they had previously been at another club before. However, now that I have access to the CDH database, after a bit of trial and error setting different handicaps and the players name, I was able to identify that they had previously been a member at a local course (which closed early last year) and so have a CDH number.

I've contacted the player, and they have confirmed this. He said this was 7 years ago though, and he stopped due to injury.

Anyway, once I connected him up with the correct CDH number in our system, he now has the handicap of 25 (strangely on the CDH database, is showed as 25.1c, but there is no c now, which I'd expect if he hasn't played in so long). Is it normal for the CDH database to still show a "c" even if a player has not played in years?

Also, once he starts handing in cards, I assume this will just simply adjust his 25.1 handicap, and then finally get c back after 3 cards? Presumably, I should just wait to get his 3 cards in, and then completely give him a fresh handicap as if he was a beginner considering he has not played in so long?


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2020)

Re C status

We have Intelligent Golf and it is a manual process each January.

We had not realised when we switched and most of last year all players had C status regardless of number of comps in 2018.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Re C status

We have Intelligent Golf and it is a manual process each January.

We had not realised when we switched and most of last year all players had C status regardless of number of comps in 2018.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if his old golf club knew this? After all, he said he stopped playing 7 years ago, they only closed last year. So, am surprised his handicap still appeared with c on the database. I suspect the only reason why it was removed when I set him up on CDH was that I had to first set it to a competition or non competition handicap before linking him up to his CDH (club v1). I set it to non competition simply because of what he told me.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 5, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Question:

I'm just processing a new member at our club. They hadn't informed me that they had previously been at another club before. However, now that I have access to the CDH database, after a bit of trial and error setting different handicaps and the players name, I was able to identify that they had previously been a member at a local course (which closed early last year) and so have a CDH number.

I've contacted the player, and they have confirmed this. He said this was 7 years ago though, and he stopped due to injury.

Anyway, once I connected him up with the correct CDH number in our system, he now has the handicap of 25 (strangely on the CDH database, is showed as 25.1c, but there is no c now, which I'd expect if he hasn't played in so long). Is it normal for the CDH database to still show a "c" even if a player has not played in years?

Also, once he starts handing in cards, I assume this will just simply adjust his 25.1 handicap, and then finally get c back after 3 cards? Presumably, I should just wait to get his 3 cards in, and then completely give him a fresh handicap as if he was a beginner considering he has not played in so long?
		
Click to expand...

Slightly confused....and I appreciate you know this (from previous posts) but it seems strange that he stayed a member for (around) 6 years without playing.
In your timeline, unless he was still a playing member when it closed you have a player with a previous handicap of 25 - which should be taken into account by the handicap committee when allocating his new handicap based on his 54 holes etc etc...
and well done for finding his previous record to be able to continue with his ID going forwards!


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

duncan mackie said:



			Slightly confused....and I appreciate you know this (from previous posts) but it seems strange that he stayed a member for (around) 6 years without playing.
In your timeline, unless he was still a playing member when it closed you have a player with a previous handicap of 25 - which should be taken into account by the handicap committee when allocating his new handicap based on his 54 holes etc etc...
and well done for finding his previous record to be able to continue with his ID going forwards!
		
Click to expand...

That is just it. He indicates he completely left this club 7 years ago, not just that he stopped playing and stayed a member. Although, maybe I was reading between the lines.

His home club in CDH was set as no home club but formerly of the club that closed. So, I'm not sure if he left, and his handicap just remained with a c status, or not updated since he left.

His handicap was 25, so if he starts handing in cards I'll see what he gets. After 3, I'll work out what he would be off if it was an initial handicap calculation. Perhaps, say if it works out to be much higher, I'll not go as high as that. Although, if he has not played in 7 years, been injured, he may be well off that handicap. He is a senior as well, so might have lost some distance


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 5, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Re C status

We have Intelligent Golf and it is a manual process each January.

We had not realised when we switched and most of last year all players had C status regardless of number of comps in 2018.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate that there is an end of year process but thought that the "C" handicap could kick in automatically any time during the year and didnt rely on a manual process


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			I appreciate that there is an end of year process but thought that the "C" handicap could kick in automatically any time during the year and didnt rely on a manual process
		
Click to expand...

Jim is right, I found this out by accident when I started.

About february last year, I couldn't understand why some golfers still had c status, even though they hadnt played in over a year. After some digging, I learned about End of Year Process. So, I did that and the c status disappeared on those golfers


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			I appreciate that there is an end of year process but thought that the "C" handicap could kick in automatically any time during the year and didnt rely on a manual process
		
Click to expand...

We only realised about April or May when our club knockouts started and one player queried his opponents status knowing him to have hardly played the previous year.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 5, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			We only realised about April or May when our club knockouts started and one player queried his opponents status knowing him to have hardly played the previous year.
		
Click to expand...

Have always done the year end process and I think that the criteria changed when it went from Q to C


----------



## rulefan (Mar 5, 2020)

One of the primary reasons for running the Annual Review


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 5, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Have always done the year end process and I think that the criteria changed when it went from Q to C
		
Click to expand...

I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying.

What I am saying is that with IG everybody retains C status regardless of how many q scores that have been submitted until we manually change their status via the Competition Handicap report. This we now do in January.

When we had Cobra their software did it automatically on the 1st January/1st April.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 5, 2020)

If I remember rightly ClubV1 does it in the Annual Review


----------



## rosecott (Mar 5, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			I think you are misunderstanding what I am saying.

What I am saying is that with IG everybody retains C status regardless of how many q scores that have been submitted until we manually change their status via the Competition Handicap report. This we now do in January.

When we had Cobra their software did it automatically on the 1st January/1st April.
		
Click to expand...


With Handicapmaster it is done automatically on the 1st January.


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 5, 2020)

rulefan said:



			If I remember rightly ClubV1 does it in the Annual Review
		
Click to expand...

Club V1 only does it once you run the End of Year Report


----------



## rulefan (Mar 6, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Club V1 only does it once you run the End of Year Report
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's some time since I was hands on.


----------

